# Duesenberg Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any of these making their way to Canada? Some nice models 










Duesenberg®Guitars


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Lots of dealers carrying them. I wanted one really badly, but when I got the chance to try it, it just wasn't right for me.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have never heard of them before. They look awesome, except for the snapped off pick guard.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I have a Starplayer TV. Love it.


Where did you get it, here in Canada


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Where did you get it, here in Canada


The 12th Fret is a D dealer.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Capsule Music in TO is also a dealer. There's also a dealer in Montreal, whose name I don't recall.

I want a Starplayer TV Outlaw sooooo bad!!!!


----------



## gj169 (Jan 30, 2011)

There's a shop in the Peterborough/Lindsay area,they have a video promo.Looks pretty hi endhttp://www.theguitarboutique.calls.net/index.php


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Canada

SF Marketing (Distribution), Dorval, QC H9S 1A9, 514-780-2070


British Columbia:
Electron Sound & Percussion, Prince George, BC, 250-564-9774
Rufus Guitar Shop, Vancouver, BC, 604-222-1717 
Alberta:
Triumph Music, Sherwood Park, AB, 780-417-9916 
Manitoba:
Mar-Schells Music, Winnipeg, MB, 204-339-2335 
Ontario:
Capsule Music, Toronto, ON, 416-203-0202
London Guitar Shop, London, ON, 519-439-0101
LA Music, Brantford, ON, 519-753-6804
Steve’s Music, Toronto, ON, 416-593-8888
The Guitar Boutique, Bethany, ON, 705-277-9497
Twelth Fret, Toronto, ON, 416-426-2132 
Québec:
Gérald Musique, Victoriaville, QC, 819-752-5912
Moog Audio, Montreal, QC, 514-284-7434
Musique Gagné & Frères, Québec, QC, 888-777-8601 
Newfoundland:
Music City Canada, St. John¹s, NL, 709-739-6999


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to bring this thread out of ashes,but i'd just bought one and WOW!
The axe is a Duesy V-Caster...The body is a one great piece of alder,the neck is a one piece of rock solid maple with indian rosewood fretboard.Duesenberg puts a trio of great humbucker sized single coils.They are looking like P94's ,but they aren't.The tremolo is feeling like a good one from a Strat and there's no back plate to let you see the springs....Like if nobody has ever seen springs?!?!!?!?!?

Anyways,the guitar is pristine,plays beautifully,is very resonnant,has AAAALLLOOOTT of sustain and the tones possibilities are crazy due to a kind of three ways syestem on the tone knob...
The only bad is the lack of infos on my model!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a beauty! These Duesenbergs are awesome!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Thanks alot for the kind words Hollowbody.

Yes,it's a beauty and the top i even more beautifull in person....
I think that i need to start a NGD's post!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried a few but they just didn't feel right in my hands. I do like the look a lot though.


----------



## billsnith1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

AVIOD THIS SHOP
Very dishonest/sleazy business practices and poor customer service (I was dealing directly with the owner). I bought and acoustic guitar from the shop, they didn't have a case in stock, owner said he would order it in for me if I paid for it with the guitar. I got home and the guitar was priced $150.00 more and L & M, would not price match and it has been 2 months and the case has still never came in. AVOID THIS SHOP I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT BAD EXPERANCE FROM OTHER MUSCIANS IN THE CITY, GO TO BUDS OR L &M.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

billsnith1989 said:


> AVIOD THIS SHOP
> Very dishonest/sleazy business practices and poor customer service (I was dealing directly with the owner). I bought and acoustic guitar from the shop, they didn't have a case in stock, owner said he would order it in for me if I paid for it with the guitar. I got home and the guitar was priced $150.00 more and L &amp; M, would not price match and it has been 2 months and the case has still never came in. AVOID THIS SHOP I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT BAD EXPERANCE FROM OTHER MUSCIANS IN THE CITY, GO TO BUDS OR L &amp;M.


Stop copying and pasting the same thing over and over or you will be banned and all posts deleted


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

billsnith1989 said:


> *AVOID THIS SHOP*
> Very dishonest/sleazy business practices and poor customer service (I was dealing directly with the owner). I bought and acoustic guitar from the shop, they didn't have a case in stock, owner said he would order it in for me if I paid for it with the guitar. I got home and the guitar was priced $150.00 more and L & M, would not price match and it has been 2 months and the case has still never came in. *AVOID THIS SHOP* I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT BAD EXPERANCE FROM OTHER MUSCIANS IN THE CITY, GO TO BUDS OR L &M.


Which shop are we supposed to avoid???sigiifa


----------



## billsnith1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Which shop are we supposed to avoid???sigiifa


The shop to aviod is "The Guitar Boutique"

Muscians in Peterborough have numerious horror stories about dealing there, and my own experance


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

billsnith1989 said:


> The shop to aviod is "The Guitar Boutique"
> 
> Muscians in Peterborough have numerious horror stories about dealing there, and my own experance


*@ billsnith*....Just in case you missed it, please read post #16.....to avoid your own personal "horror story"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PTBOMusic (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello All came across this thread yesterday and thought I should create an account and chime in. I live in Peterborough and am familiar with “The guitar boutique” a casual friend of my worked there when the shop opened and stories I heard from him about the way the business was run and how the owner was with the employees would make your skin crawl, the guy is a total slime ball. I also have close friends who have dealt at the shop or have family/friends that have dealt at the shop and have had similar experience to BillSnith. 

The Shop has some good brands but the owner has a reputation around town of someone you don’t want to deal with, and with the stories I have heard I wouldn’t give this store a dollar of business.
I know this review may sound harsh but Peterborough is a small town and word get around quickly, epically among musicians that all hang out at the same bars and know each other if not directly through other friends, just my 2 cents (which I wouldn’t spend at “The guitar Boutique”)


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Picked up a Duesenberg Rocket II from Austria for $1000. It is a high end guitar IMO. Looks great, feels great, sounds great.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Now that is dead HAWT! I love bound V's, better yet black bound V's.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's really nice HG!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow.
It looks killer.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

ElectricMojo said:


> Wow.
> It looks killer.


Oh yeah, i'd say *V*iolent!!!


----------



## billsnith1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...que-avoid-this-business-c668330.html#comments

Reviews of "The Guitar Boutique" from people in Peterborough


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I own 3 (Starplayer,Fullerton TV and a Doublecat) of them in the past,I bought 2 of them here in Québec. These are superb guitar.

View attachment 3614


View attachment 3615


View attachment 3616


----------



## Jason_Parsons (Dec 23, 2014)

I lived in Ottawa for the last 8 years (recently moved to Burlington) and I was looking all over for a Duesenberg Starplayer Custom. I just came across this dealer in Whitby. They have like 40 different models in stock. I am definitely going.

www.theguitarboutique.com/duesenberg


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The new store in town, Music Center I think, is a dealer. Nice guitars but according to the wife possibly a bit expensive.


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

A sales man lead me to a Black Duesenberg in the Kawartha's area a couple summers back, it played very well for my liking of electric guitars. The build quality was great, some of the metal cosmetics didn't jive with me, all & all a fantastic instrument.


----------

